# Hawkeye's first Agility trial



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

This weekend in Green Bay Hawkeye will be entered in Novice Standard and Novice Jumpers on both Sat and Sun so 4 runs total for the weekend. I haven't had him on dog walks or A frames very much sicne i don't own eather in my personal inventory but he has done good on thm the few times he has been in a training class. Otherwise he is mostly home trained.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck to you both. Go team!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Kick Butt Hawkeye and Erin! You can do it.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## LynnI (Mar 27, 2010)

Good luck!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

We will be leaving shortly to get to the trial


----------



## Squeeker (Dec 15, 2007)

Good luck, and have fun!


----------



## Finkie_Mom (Mar 2, 2010)

Good luck to you and Hawkeye!!! Hope you have a blast!!!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

Back from todays trial. Diqualified on Standard run for 3 refusals (he didn't line himself up properly for the teeter totter and he ran circles around two jumps) Got 1st place in Jumpers run with only one refusal (again ran a circle around a jump) he made great time both runs. We'll see what tomarrow will bring.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------

